# John Terry



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

so what do you make of this whole thing

should he have been dropped as captain?

will Ferdinand do a good job?... and more importantly is he suitable to captain England?

for anyone not aware of what happend.... link -----> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/8495604.stm

personally i think its right that he got the boot, 
at the end of the day if your England's captain and your fcuking your team mates girlfriend then your not right for the position
how can the team have respect for the captain if he's doing things like that... not good for team moral at all

and as for Ferdinand (and this is hard to say being a red) i think its a disgrace.... the guy is a fcukin tool and a cheat
all that business with the missed drugs test, his off field antics with dodgy gangsters/criminals 
sex tapes, drink driving, cheating on his misses..... is that really the next England captain.... what a joke

discuss


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

i don't think ferdinard is the man to take over terry but im scottish :laugh: i think it was right to take the armband off jt but now the press will hound him and be watching every move


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Should be Stevie or Frank.


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely right to get rid of him, though fabio wouldve gone for gerrard but i suppose he's done cos rio's the only untouchable in the england squad imo (apart from rooney). Not picking gerrard or lampard for captain lets him switch the midfield about abit.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Personaly i would of gone for Rooney.Im thinking long term.Ferdinand best days are behind him and does not have all that long at the top no more.I think front men make better captains.Lead from the front so to say.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

He had a good teacher in Ericcson


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WqOOPhxHmE...layer_embedded#


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I would have gone for Rooney or Gerrard

I posted about this in the sports forum, would have posted it here if id known people had started using this forum again


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> I would have gone for Rooney or Gerrard
> 
> I posted about this in the sports forum, would have posted it here if id known people had started using this forum again


Rooney is a bad choice. How often do we see him F'ing and blinding at refs and calling them F****** w****** etc etc. He is no way captain material. Gerrard wold be my choice all day long (or Matt Upson







)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Just to prove my point...on 44 mins last night Rooney called the ref a "F'ing W'ker" and told him to "F'k Off". On 63 mins the ref got another gob full after he was puled fr a foul. And if im not mistaken it was Rooney who, in the 77th minute, booted the ball away after the whistle had been blown. sorry but this is no future England captain.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I Wonder if John Terry and Tiger woods were Friends... hmm..


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Jon87 said:


> I Wonder if John Terry and Tiger woods were Friends... hmm..


What would John Terry be if he wasnt a footballer ? Single !


----------

